# Gelding Party



## ohmt (Jul 24, 2010)

Monday we have 4 boys getting the snip. Thought that it would be a great idea to have everyone post how many boys they have gelded (this year, or previous years if you'd like!)with some pictures. May help to get others to schedule a few snips for their own boys!

Most of my sales this year have been geldings who have gone to really great families who want minis for their children to learn with and show in 4H which I think is so great for the miniature horse industry.

Here is one of my soon to be geldings-his name is Bears Hi Fi and he is a 29" Kahokas Palomino James son. He injured his shoulders a couple years ago (you can see in the picture) and even though he insists that it won't slow him down any, he is now 15 and I want him to be a fat, happy, and healthy boy-will be my new weanlings babysitter











Now, LET'S SEE THOSE GELDINGS!!


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I *really* need new pictures; this pic doesn't show how gorgeous this boy really is. This is a yearling (pic taken last year) out of a National Champion Youth Halter mare, and he was gelded earlier this summer. Magic Mist Wild Illusion






We also have a 3 year old bay near-leopard that was gelded last year, we need new pics of him too. Our ten year old and six year old geldings at least have a few decent pics.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 24, 2010)

All our boys are now geldings.. Life is good here


----------



## Mominis (Jul 24, 2010)

Michigan's Steak-n-Shake..."Shake" was gelded in January and we are taking him to the Nationals this year in both the futurity and in the 2 year old geldings class:






Our newest soon-to-be gelding, Classical Armani of GCF. The vet was out to geld him on the 22nd, but he's hiding his marbles. As soon as those little suckers drop, off they come. We decided not to take him to Nationals this year, as we can't take off work long enough to stay for the colts classes, but he'll be out as a two year old next year:


----------



## Mona (Jul 24, 2010)

I had my beautiful BTU son gelded earlier this year, on March 17. (I bet he never felt like her had "the liuck of the Irish" with him!)





I have not had any regrets, and he is happy as a clam sharing the pasture with my 2 remaining mares.





*Our Gelding:*
​






​

*MLF Buckeroos Cerulean Supreme*
​


*Sire:* 

Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (32.25" Buckskin)*Dam:* Boones Little Blue Kitten (30.5" Black)








​AMHA/AMHR. DNA'd and Parent Qualified. Foaled June 24, 2000. "*Rocky*" is a beautiful 31.5" buckskin gelding that was 2002 AMHR National Top Ten (7th) Two Year Old Stallion - 33" & under. This handsome man has "*Buckeroo*" top and bottom. He is a classy fellow with big eyes and wonderful movement.
​


He possesses that hard to find super dished head, incredible hooky neck that comes straight out of his shoulder, not to mention an awesome, level top line and croup. This little horse truly resembles an Arabian in some aspects!
​


He is sired by 1996 AMHA National Grand Champion Senior Stallion, and 2005 World Show Get of Sire Award Winner, *Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too*. "BTU" is one of my all time favorite horses, and with that breeding, should prove to do well in competetive gelding classes!
​


Rocky was gelded March 17, 2010 at 10 years of age, and was used previously as a breeding stallion. He is easy to handle, and was so, even as breeding stallion.
​


----------



## wrs (Jul 26, 2010)

I love geldings.



I've never regretted gelding a colt/stallion. Our whole herd would be geldings if my husband would let me.





Here's ours & our soon to be gelding.

First is our main man Striker. He's the best horse I've had the pleasure to call mine.










Next is our home grown boy Axel. Really looking forward to next year with him. Driving, jumping, packing etc.










Then due to have certain parts removed this fall is Bugattie. Keeping fingers crossed he makes the transition into gelding land with ease, as I have lots of plans for him.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 26, 2010)

My soon to be gelding is Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall. He has a little too much attitude to stay a stallion, so he is going to be meeting my vet very soon! Might have a couple others to post later but havent decided who yet.


----------



## Kendra (Jul 26, 2010)

We had 7 colts (5 yearlings, 2 two year olds) gelded on June 30th. Took two of the yearlings to a show this weekend, so I have new photos of those two!

Circle J North Star (aka Little Duke) He was 1st in yearling geldings and Reserve Champion Junior Gelding under both judges, and I think (if I remember correctly) he got two thirds out of about six in AOTE Geldings against the big boys. I love him!











Circle J Neopolitan - Neo was 2nd & 3rd in yearling geldings, then showed AMAZING for me in Amateur Geldings - never moved his feet, and turned on the neck and ears and sparkle! I was so happy with him, he's a natural since these boys only got about 2 practice sessions! There was 8 or 9 in the class, and he placed 3rd & 5th (again, I think, I'm gonna have to check out the results when they come out! I was so excited that he was getting ribbons against the big boys that I don't remember!)











Taking 2 more of the 'new' geldings to next weekend's show!


----------

